# What happens when account gets deactivated due to low ratings? (California)



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

So I'm at 4.6 and i was just curious at which rating Uber suspends the account, what happens after the suspension and how long does it take to get back on the road? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

As a brand new driver I have the same question, my rating dropped due to some drunks and the trip went bad. What happens and when?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A rating of 4.6 used to be a pretty sure bet of deactivation. From what I've been hearing on the board it seems the standard may have been lowered. As far as I know it's a strict deactivation, not a suspension. They may give you a warning and a chance to get the rating back up. But once you're deactivated it's permanent.

New drivers shouldn't have to be too concerned about the rating for the first 50-100 rides.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If you're relatively new drivers, I don't think you need to worry. With only a few rides under your belt, any negative rating can drop your average a lot. Over time, you will get mostly 5* ratings and the rating will come back up.

Uber understands that math and isn't going to take any drastic action based on a small sample. It's frustrating, but it's not going to cause deactivation.

If you actually DO get deactivated for low ratings, I believe there is an online "charm school" course you have to take (and pay for). 

A much bigger threat -- especially for those of you who do drunk runs -- is a serious complaint. Those can be very problematic. If you have a bad ride and are concerned about a complaint, go OFFline immediately and message Uber support and explain your side. They seem to go with whatever they hear first.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If you're relatively new drivers, I don't think you need to worry. With only a few rides under your belt, any negative rating can drop your average a lot. Over time, you will get mostly 5* ratings and the rating will come back up.
> 
> Uber understands that math and isn't going to take any drastic action based on a small sample. It's frustrating, but it's not going to cause deactivation.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice, I did only one bar closing run and it went real bad. After ending trip I went offline and texted Uber immediately. Never do the drunks again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nametoolongovich said:


> So I'm at 4.6 and i was just curious at which rating Uber suspends the account, what happens after the suspension and how long does it take to get back on the road?
> Thanks in advance!


Are you eastern european?

Demand that U & L Americanize your displayed name...and lie about where you're from if asked.

Does WONDERS for your rating.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> thanks for the advice, I did only one bar closing run and it went real bad. After ending trip I went offline and texted Uber immediately. Never do the drunks again.


Good. You did exactly the right thing.

I personally don't do late nights, but it's because of family obligations and the fact that I'd rather be home _drinking_ a beer than driving those who have had 19.

I would avoid the late night stuff until you get some experience and build up a nice cushion of 5* ratings.

I'm convinced that time-of-day is one of the most important factors in anyone's rating. I drive mostly mornings, and the majority of my pax are business travelers going to or from the airport, or to a business appointment. I have a nice car that is spotless. I do nothing special -- no water, no mints, no caviar, no champagne.

I am 100% positive that there are late-night drivers who are better drivers than I am who have much lower ratings -- just because of the clientele they keep out of jail cells.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If you get too close to the cutoff point, Uber will attempt to strongarm you into paying $100 to watch a video. If you pay up, you're golden. Don't sweat it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> thanks for the advice, I did only one bar closing run and it went real bad. After ending trip I went offline and texted Uber immediately. Never do the drunks again.


What happened with your one bar closing?


----------



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you get too close to the cutoff point, Uber will attempt to strongarm you into paying $100 to watch a video. If you pay up, you're golden. Don't sweat it.


$100 seems absurd, i heard $40.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

I am a night driver only. People you take to the bar will give you five stars. But they be different after they leave the bar. A simple hello and thank you will do a lot. Smooth driving, perfect navigation, clean car and positive attitude towards passengers(regardless of Uber's ) helps. I have seen drivers with much nicer car with low ratings. I order Uber just to check the other drivers ratings and have seen 4.5. 4.4 still on the road. 
But if you worry about ratings , it will affect your driving and passengers will rate you badly.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I realize this is slightly off topic but when I've been drinking an Uber driver is my best friend. You're doing me a huge favor by removing the risk of a DUI at zero-dark-thirty. To me that warrants a little gratitude toward the people who give up their night out to drive me around. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Nametoolongovich (Jan 20, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> I realize this is slightly off topic but when I've been drinking an Uber driver is my best friend. You're doing me a huge favor by removing the risk of a DUI at zero-dark-thirty. To me that warrants a little gratitude toward the people who give up their night out to drive me around. What the hell is wrong with people?


If there's one thing I've realized after driving 4000 passengers, is that some people are just ungrateful assholes. They make us wait, pretend like we're not there when they get in the car, don't ask if it's okay to bring a dog on board, they eat in the car and then we get low ratings because of some little hiccup, like a wrong turn or me not having water for them.
And this is why you don't pick up anyone with a rating of 4.5 or less.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Nametoolongovich said:


> So I'm at 4.6 and i was just curious at which rating Uber suspends the account, what happens after the suspension and how long does it take to get back on the road?
> Thanks in advance!


"Would you like fries with that?"


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Nametoolongovich said:


> If there's one thing I've realized after driving 4000 passengers, is that some people are just ungrateful assholes. They make us wait, pretend like we're not there when they get in the car, don't ask if it's okay to bring a dog on board, they eat in the car and then we get low ratings because of some little hiccup, like a wrong turn or me not having water for them.
> And this is why you don't pick up anyone with a rating of 4.5 or less.


But 4.5s and under never come out in the two minutes time period . So it's an easy cancellation fee if you want it


----------

